# 2009 Altima tire pressure indicator problem



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got a 2009 Altima 2.5 S with a CVT. The problem I'm having is that when I first start the car up, the tire pressure indicator will flash for about one minute then will stay on indefinitely. The tire pressure on all four tires is set to 32 psi which is spec. I went through the FSM diagnostics which points to a BCM problem. 

This same thing happened to me about two years ago. At that time I also went through the FSM diagnostics which pointed to a problem with the BCM. Took the car to a Nissan dealer. They used the Consult to reset the BCM and it fixed the problem.

Is there someway for me to reset the BCM. I don't want to go to a Nissan dealer just for a BCM reset.


----------



## Dennis R (Jan 11, 2015)

Your problem might not be the same thing this time. The TPMS had batteries in each sensor and the average battery life is only 3-5 years. However, if one is bad, replace them all ! And buy then online. I got my dealer to install ones I bought online for about $125 And I got the parts online for less than $35 apiece. The dealer wanted over $125 apiece, but since I had bought the car from then originally, they agreed to use my parts since I ordered original OEM sensors, just from a cheaper source than the dealer. Just my 2 cents worth, good luck !


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If I determine that there is at least one bad sensor, then I'll get four new ones when the tires have to be replaced. Thanks for your reply.


----------

